# Chere's Art Thread



## Cheremtasy (Jun 27, 2019)

October 2021 Edit: Just editing the OP because I hate the 2020 piece that was shown LOL. I'll try to keep the OP updated with a newer piece that is more consistent to my current style/ something I am currently proud of! ^^

I also want to reiterate that I do not post all my work on TBT, so if you like my art feel free to check out my Twitter or Instagram (usually linked in my bio or signature)! If they are not linked at the time that you are reading this, just search up Cheremtasy on either platform. :>

Featured: Eris my ACNH oc








Spoiler: 2020 OP (keeping for archive purposes)



2020 Edit: Bringing this thread back!

I'm going to try and turn this into a thread for my art and possibly occasional doodles/sketches. There are certain things that never get posted on the platforms I'm more active on (like IG and Twitter) because they just don't feel worthy enough to be their own post? Certain things just end up collecting dust, and I figured that perhaps starting an art thread here would be a suitable place to show both finished art pieces + any sketches or doodles that I wouldn't want to post anywhere else. ^^

I'd like to start it off by sharing this piece I did of my NL mayor, Maya! I came back to TBT last week and my avi was art from 2017 which I just,, couldn't bear to look at l-lol. ;; Had to work on this new one asap //cough It's a pretty experimental piece, but I'm pretty happy with how it turned out?






Here's the old one if anyone's interested in thats as well (big yikes dksfkfk).


Spoiler:  2017













​


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 27, 2019)

*breathes in deeply* Both of your art pieces are spectacular, and I feel like you could do real life commissions as well, your art really is fantastic


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 27, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> *breathes in deeply* Both of your art pieces are spectacular, and I feel like you could do real life commissions as well, your art really is fantastic



Ah thank you so much! c: The old one is honestly hard to look at, but it's also nice to compare them to see how far I've come in a couple of years. I also already take commissions for RLC if that's what you're suggesting!


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 27, 2019)

What!! Hard to look at? They’re both so pretty! Oh my god, your art is stunning, wow!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 27, 2019)

Kirbyz said:


> What!! Hard to look at? They’re both so pretty! Oh my god, your art is stunning, wow!



I really can't stand it haha, but thank you! I'm glad you like my work :>


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 27, 2019)

Bruhhh I love theseee ♡__♡


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 27, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Bruhhh I love theseee ♡__♡



Thank you! <3
(Also nice to see you're still around  )


----------



## Licorice (Jun 28, 2019)

Please give me your talent


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jun 29, 2019)

Licorice said:


> Please give me your talent



I still have a lot of room for improvement haha. Lots of trial and error so far. ;v;


----------



## sej (Jun 30, 2019)

they are both amazing omg, you have so much talent!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 1, 2019)

peichi said:


> they are both amazing omg, you have so much talent!



Thanks so much! ;o;


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 2, 2019)

Might be scarce here since Art Fight started recently! Here's my first attack of the year. ^^


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 3, 2019)

I love the lighting and colour scheme of your art, super pretty!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 3, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I love the lighting and colour scheme of your art, super pretty!



Thank you so much! I get that a lot haha. I honestly have a lot of fun with lighting ;v;


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 8, 2019)

Ahhh I meant to post this a few days ago, but I did this piece that I (admittedly) went a little overboard with, as it was just supposed to be an Art Fight announcement picture for my social media. ;v;
I'm honestly pretty pleased with how it turned out? It's been a while since I've drawn a fullbody chibi. I also don't get to work with pastels in my work often so this was honestly such a treat. c:


----------



## Noctis (Jul 8, 2019)

Your art is very stunning and I love the colors and how they stand out. You've actually left me breathless.


----------



## Shayden (Jul 8, 2019)

the way you do shading..... <3 <3 <3


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 8, 2019)

Noctis said:


> Your art is very stunning and I love the colors and how they stand out. You've actually left me breathless.


Ah thank you so much! I've been experimenting with colour a lot lately so that's really nice to hear <3



Shayden said:


> the way you do shading..... <3 <3 <3


I'm glad you like it! I'm getting happier with how I do shading


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 13, 2019)

This is a piece I did in May, but I still like it for the most part! The warm colours and lighting were such a blast to work with <3


----------



## Dude.. (Jul 22, 2019)

god, your art is amaaazing. I dig your color palettes and the way you get your lighting. you've improved so much just looking through your portfolios, and what draws me so much is the color! i love it. pretty inspiring from one hobby artist to another <: i haven't picked up my tablet in months due to the sheer amount of depression lol but looking at your work gives me a kick. thanks for posting these <3


----------



## Boccages (Jul 23, 2019)

Great work, Misera. Just WOW.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 24, 2019)

Dude.. said:


> god, your art is amaaazing. I dig your color palettes and the way you get your lighting. you've improved so much just looking through your portfolios, and what draws me so much is the color! i love it. pretty inspiring from one hobby artist to another <: i haven't picked up my tablet in months due to the sheer amount of depression lol but looking at your work gives me a kick. thanks for posting these <3



Oh my goodness, thank you so much?? Comments like that really make my day, you have no idea ;;
I'm super flattered that you like my work so much to the point where it's inspiring you (even if it's just a little)! I've gotten a lot of nice comments about my lighting and how I use colour before and that truly means a lot because this year I've been really pushing myself to play around with colour, try out new palettes, etc.
So thank you for such a lovely comment! <3



Boccages said:


> Great work, Misera. Just WOW.



Thank you! I'm glad you like my work


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 20, 2020)

It's been over a year but I've decided to bring this thread back for a while! I can't promise how long I'll keep this up but I'm excited to share more of my art! I've been really productive artwise this summer and I've kind of slowed down due to straining my hand a few weeks ago, but taking things at a slower pace has honestly been really nice. 

I thought I'd first start off by sharing my new pfp! I drew it specifically to use on here, because although my old one was only a year old it was time for a change. The character featured is my New Horizons island rep, Eris! ^^


----------



## Rowlet28 (Aug 20, 2020)

I love how you used the colors to set the tone and atmosphere!


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2020)

bro your art is so pretty wtf :0


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 21, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> I love how you used the colors to set the tone and atmosphere!


Omg thank you so much! I was really trying hard to convey the right mood for this piece so I'm glad my efforts paid off!



xara said:


> bro your art is so pretty wtf :0


Ah thank you


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Here's some warm-up sketches I did of Julian and Dotty, my two favourite AC villagers! I actually did these back in May after not really doing any digital art for months because I was burnt out from my college semester. i really need to do more warm-ups like these dkfdk


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 21, 2020)

Omg, your art is so beautiful <3 T-T


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 21, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> Omg, your art is so beautiful <3 T-T


Omg thank you :'0


----------



## Eevees (Aug 21, 2020)

Your art is wonderful ♥


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 21, 2020)

MissPink said:


> Your art is wonderful ♥


Thank you so much! I'm glad to hear it


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 23, 2020)

Here's one of my favourite pieces at the moment! I started this back in April and only finished it last month since I was slowly chipping away at it. It's a really experimental piece, where I reverted to a more anime-like style and used thicker, sharper lines and pushed myself to use colours I don't usually use (orange and green). The character featured is my oc, Seren!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 7, 2020)

Thought I'd show off the cover art I did for my magazine entry! I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. ^^
Took me about 19 hours in total, which is way over the average time I spend on my pieces.


----------



## mocha. (Sep 7, 2020)

I am so obsessed with your artwork! You’re so talented and I love how you colour!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 7, 2020)

mocha. said:


> I am so obsessed with your artwork! You’re so talented and I love how you colour!


Omg thank you so much! I've definitely have gotten a better sense of colour over the past few years so that means a lot :>


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 8, 2020)

Oh my...your art is so amazing. All I can do is just stare @__@ ...how are you so gooood? <3


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 8, 2020)

I remember seeing your art around ages ago!!!
It was already beautiful before but you improved so much


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 8, 2020)

Lori377 said:


> Oh my...your art is so amazing. All I can do is just stare @__@ ...how are you so gooood? <3


Thank you so much! That's so sweet of you to say! 



Oldcatlady said:


> I remember seeing your art around ages ago!!!
> It was already beautiful before but you improved so much


Omg I remember you too! But ah that means a lot, it's cool too know that you remember my art   I'm glad you think I've improved!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 16, 2020)

Some warm-up sketches I did a couple nights ago! Featuring the three main characters from my story. 
In order: Kiran, Sonya, and Brook.


----------



## Kirbyz (Sep 16, 2020)

omg yesss i remember first seeing your art!!! still amazing as ever, gosh you people are so talented i could never


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 16, 2020)

Wow! <3


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 16, 2020)

Kirbyz said:


> omg yesss i remember first seeing your art!!! still amazing as ever, gosh you people are so talented i could never


Ahh thank you! I'm so glad you like my work


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 22, 2020)

Finished trade/commission for @/chocosongee! I got carried away and made this a lot cleaner than I planned haha, drawing their character was really fun!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 25, 2020)

Finished trade/commission for @/Verecund! I actually rarely get to draw characters that have super short hair so this was super refreshing to work on!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 3, 2020)

Whipped up something to use as pfp on my other platforms for october! Featuring my Sky: Children of the Light oc, Seren. I'm actually using the alt version but I'll probably switch between the two. :>
Had some issues sharing this a few days ago regarding comments, so if you don't have anything nice to say please just move on, thanks! Friendly reminder that I don't tolerate negativity.

Original:





Alt:


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 4, 2020)

Decided to revisit some ocs from a nearly 3 year old story! In order are Iris and Raf (short for Rafael). I had the misfortune of stumbling upon his old design yesterday and I nearly perished   I whipped up the sketch below as a concept for his new design and tbh I really like it 











If ya'll wanna burn your eyes here's Raf's old design:


Spoiler: Don't open this






Spoiler: No seriously, turn back now






Spoiler:  Don't say I didn't warn you...



I'm so sorry


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 7, 2020)

Here's a painting I finished last night! It took around 11+ hours but I had so much fun making it! ^^
I bought a brush pack the other day and decided to give them a whirl, and for my first painting on Procreate I'm very pleased with how it turned out! These brushes were _definitely _worth it. 






I didn't take many full progress shots unfortunately, but here's how it started! I find it really satisfying to compare these two because the piece came such a long way. :')



Spoiler: WIP shot


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 10, 2020)

I may or may not have stayed up at an ungodly hour to finish this birthday piece for myself... HB me though!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 12, 2020)

Commission for @/Lightspring! Tysm for commissioning me


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 12, 2020)

Commission for @/LOEY! ^^






Also totally forgot to apply the noise filter on the previous piece so here's the version with the filter:


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 29, 2020)

Whipped up this quickly to use as my Halloween pfp! Featuring my ACNH character, Eris. :>


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2020)

I was bothered with how rushed my pfp was so I made the unwise decision to paint over it and fix some things kdfkfd.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 27, 2020)

Commission for @/lieryl I finished last month! Really happy with the colours on this one ^^


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 28, 2020)

Your art is amazing ;w; I love your signature so much too


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 30, 2020)

Here's the HQ versions of the pfp and sig I did for the Christmas event ^^
Thought I'd post them both here so I could look back on it once I change.


----------



## ReeBear (Dec 30, 2020)

Cheremtasy said:


> Here's the HQ versions of the pfp and sig I did for the Christmas event ^^
> Thought I'd post them both here so I could look back on it once I change.


I'm sorry if this is dumb question but is your signature a skykid?
(I love the soft vintage picture book feel of it, so soothing and beautiful  )


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 30, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> I'm sorry if this is dumb question but is your signature a skykid?
> (I love the soft vintage picture book feel of it, so soothing and beautiful  )


Thank you so much! I was going for that kind of feel so I'm glad it paid off, especially since I had to do my sig last minute OTL
And yes both the sig and avi are of my Sky: Children of the Light character, actually! I made her into an oc and she has a fair bit of art, I just don't post most of it here. ^^'


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 7, 2021)

Oh my gosh  Your art is amazing! I saw your post in the thread where somebody is trading their flower wand for art and wow o: Your art is absolutely stunning


----------



## Cheremtasy (Apr 10, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Oh my gosh  Your art is amazing! I saw your post in the thread where somebody is trading their flower wand for art and wow o: Your art is absolutely stunning


Thank you! I'm glad you like my work ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Apr 17, 2021)

I can't promise I'll post here consistently but here's some Hu Tao doodles I did back when her banner was out. The first one was an offering for the rng gods and I missed the 50-50, so the second one was just me being devastated she didnt come home.   
(She did come home eventually I just had to sell my soul )


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 17, 2021)

Your art is insanely beautiful!   i seriously hope I can become anywhere close to this good! It's like it should be commissioned for advertisements!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Apr 17, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> Your art is insanely beautiful!   i seriously hope I can become anywhere close to this good! It's like it should be commissioned for advertisements!


Thank you!


----------



## Aquilla (Apr 17, 2021)

I'm in love with your clean line-art and lighting <3 I just discovered your art and it's stunning!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Apr 18, 2021)

Did some sketch pages of my ocs last night! I used to do these all the time years ago and I hope I can get back into the habit sooner or later skfdks
Consistency? We don't know her

Sonya:






Kiran:


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 19, 2021)

Reviving this thread for a bit. Here's a piece of Albedo from Genshin Impact I drew a few months ago! (Spoiler: There will be _a lot_ of Genshin art because I'm in the content creator program so it's kind of my job lol)


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 20, 2021)

Yoimiya piece I did a couple of months ago!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 21, 2021)

Drew this back in June for Paimon's birthday :>


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Aug 22, 2021)

this is all so stunning I have no words ;O;


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 22, 2021)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> this is all so stunning I have no words ;O;


Omg tysm! ^^ Ik I can’t really say much out of our cabin, but I really liked your art entries for Woodlands and the Ocean! <3


----------



## mocha. (Aug 22, 2021)

I could stare at your art for hours, there is soo much detail in every piece and I especially love how you shade!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 22, 2021)

mocha. said:


> I could stare at your art for hours, there is soo much detail in every piece and I especially love how you shade! ❤


Ah thank you so much! ^^ Glad to see you've come back bc ik I'm super on and off here lol. I really appreciate the support


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 24, 2021)

A coloured sketch of Kazuha I did back in May iirc? Still pretty happy with it


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 25, 2021)

Coloured sketch of Eula! Literally one of my favourite characters.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 27, 2021)

Here's my entry for the Tales from our Travels event! My postcard is addressed to @/Irescien :> I got a little carried away, but I had a lot of fun working on it! Making everything shiny was definitely my favourite part lol,,


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 28, 2021)

Some concept sketches of human Fang for my island lore and story. :>


----------



## Telula (Aug 28, 2021)

You're a terrific artist!  I really love the coloring in your pieces.  Brings them to life very well!


----------



## jadetine (Aug 28, 2021)

Cheremtasy said:


> Some concept sketches of human Fang for my island lore and story. :>


Dannnnnnnng Chere
I... uh... Fang is making me blush. Your bishies are dangerous! Too gorgeous, hahahahhaha...


----------



## lieryl (Aug 29, 2021)

Cheremtasy said:


> Some concept sketches of human Fang for my island lore and story. :>


MMMMM OLDER MEN   TY CHERE FOR BLESSING MY EYEBALLS


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 29, 2021)

jadetine said:


> Dannnnnnnng Chere
> I... uh... Fang is making me blush. Your bishies are dangerous! Too gorgeous, hahahahhaha...





lieryl said:


> MMMMM OLDER MEN   TY CHERE FOR BLESSING MY EYEBALLS



KASDFK LMAO THANK U BOTH


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 29, 2021)

I indulged in making some Eris x Fang fluff at 3AM last night


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 29, 2021)

Telula said:


> You're a terrific artist!  I really love the coloring in your pieces.  Brings them to life very well!


Sorry I forgot to reply, but thank you so much! That means a lot ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 29, 2021)

Here's some concept art of human Raymond, as he's another character that plays an important role in my story! The original sketch of this was drawn back in March 2020 and I totally ditched it. Apparently my old nasty art was amazing according to @/lieryl, so I went back to fix it and add some colour. It's technically old art, so I might as well share it now before I feel too ashamed of it later.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 29, 2021)

Your art is so beautiful and whimsical!  Also, Raymond is such a hunk.


----------



## lieryl (Aug 29, 2021)

Cheremtasy said:


> Here's some concept art of human Raymond, as he's another character that plays an important role in my story! The original sketch of this was drawn back in March 2020 and I totally ditched it. Apparently my old nasty art was amazing according to @/lieryl, so I went back to fix it and add some colour. It's technically old art, so I might as well share it now before I feel too ashamed of it later.


IM SOBBING ON MY FOOR


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 29, 2021)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Your art is so beautiful and whimsical!  Also, Raymond is such a hunk.


Omg thank you! I'm glad you like my work. And Raymond is supposed to be attractive in my story so I'm glad you think so pff



lieryl said:


> IM SOBBING ON MY FOOR


Pls don't-


----------



## lieryl (Aug 29, 2021)

Cheremtasy said:


> Omg thank you! I'm glad you like my work. And Raymond is supposed to be attractive in my story so I'm glad you think so pff
> 
> 
> Pls don't-


sorry i just love toxic men ig


----------



## xara (Aug 30, 2021)

Cheremtasy said:


> I indulged in making some Eris x Fang fluff at 3AM last night



if my future partner doesn’t look at me the way fang looks at eris, i don’t want them.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 30, 2021)

xara said:


> if my future partner doesn’t look at me the way fang looks at eris, i don’t want them.


ADSFMK plss xara I wheezed  I'm glad that I drew their expressions right at least


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 2, 2021)

Forgot to post this yesterday! Here's my offering for the Raiden Shogun I finished recently. ^^ Pretty happy with the colours on this one.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 9, 2021)

Drew a smol Eris :>


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 15, 2021)

I'm a couple of days late, but happy birthday Albedo! ^^


----------



## jadetine (Sep 16, 2021)

Cheremtasy said:


> I'm a couple of days late, but happy birthday Albedo! ^^


Be still my beating heart!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 25, 2021)

Drew my ACNH oc, Eris in Eula's outfit (from Genshin Impact)! ^^ I was talking with some friends a while back and we were noticing they had a lot of similarities appearance wise, and I had the idea to draw Eris in Eula's outfit for fun. Funnily enough, Eula is one of my, if not my favourite character from Genshin Impact. I'd like to colour this eventually just to see how she'd look,, but no promises... The thought of full colour rn kills me skfkdfk 








Spoiler: Eula



For those who don't know!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2021)

my dude your coloring is absolutely _phenomenal_. do you have any tips for coloring and shading? I've been trying to work on mine cause my art always looks flat lol


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 26, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> my dude your coloring is absolutely _phenomenal_. do you have any tips for coloring and shading? I've been trying to work on mine cause my art always looks flat lol



Thank you! I'm glad to hear you like it so much. ^^ My colouring honestly varies depending on what I'm going for l-lol. I've done pieces that are more like cell shaded, as well as pieces that are more painterly. If there's any piece(s) I've done that have caught your eyes specifically, I could try my best to elaborate on what I did + give some tips!


----------



## biibii (Sep 26, 2021)

everything is beautiful, you are incredibly talented!!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 27, 2021)

biibii said:


> everything is beautiful, you are incredibly talented!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 27, 2021)

Some chibi doodles of more villagers! Concepts of Daisy + Piper who are essentially Eris' besties, along with some cheebs of Eris herself and Fang. ^^





Also little gift for @Irescien featuring her ACNH oc, Aspen! :>


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2021)

Back from the dead to share this quick experimental piece of Eris! I tried to mix my own art style with samdoesart's style and this was super fun to do. ^^ I tried to be quick and not get stuck on little details since that's something I often find myself doing.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 21, 2021)

Cheremtasy said:


> Back from the dead to share this quick experimental piece of Eris! I tried to mix my own art style with samdoesart's style and this was super fun to do. ^^ I tried to be quick and not get stuck on little details since that's something I often find myself doing.


I LLOOVVEE this!!  turned out beautifully!!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 21, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I LLOOVVEE this!!  turned out beautifully!!


Thank you! ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2021)

I've been so swamped with school work, but I managed to squeeze in this 2 hour piece before passing out last night.   I tried to go for a melancholic feel, and forced myself to work with dark colours and use harsh light sparingly to not make it overly dramatic. I don't think I have to say who this is bc by now ya'll should know lmao,,


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 31, 2021)

Used a reference for the posing since I've been trying to use references more with my art. It's not perfect, but I was mainly focusing on the colouring once again skfkk. One day I will be good at anatomy...  
Literally been obsessed with my ACNH story for the past 2 months or so. I don't even play the game much, but I keep developing my world and the lore.  I'm also a dumb hopeless romantic so here's some more Eris x Fang content. 







Spoiler:  version with a noise filter bc I was indecisive lol


----------



## OtakuTrash (Nov 2, 2021)

Cheremtasy said:


> Used a reference for the posing since I've been trying to use references more with my art. It's not perfect, but I was mainly focusing on the colouring once again skfkk. One day I will be good at anatomy...
> Literally been obsessed with my ACNH story for the past 2 months or so. I don't even play the game much, but I keep developing my world and the lore.  I'm also a dumb hopeless romantic so here's some more Eris x Fang content.
> 
> 
> ...


not perfect, hdksisjdk wdym  its so awesome! you’re extremely talented!


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 2, 2021)

Your lighting and contrast skills are truly amazing! I love how much life it gives to your drawings! They really pop and I can feel the warmth and/or coolness of the colors, depending on the piece. Stunning coloring and I love how it sets the mood in each piece. You've got immense talent!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 3, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> not perfect, hdksisjdk wdym  its so awesome! you’re extremely talented!


Omg dkrgkfk thank you so much!   



Amissapanda said:


> Your lighting and contrast skills are truly amazing! I love how much life it gives to your drawings! They really pop and I can feel the warmth and/or coolness of the colors, depending on the piece. Stunning coloring and I love how it sets the mood in each piece. You've got immense talent!


Ah thank you very much! ^^ It's comments like these that really make my day tbh, I'm really glad to hear you liked my art enough to take the time to be a little more specific about what you like, it really means a lot.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 17, 2021)

*UPDATE:*
I'm going to try and document more of my ACNH story here in my posts, so a lot of this is mostly for myself. My stories tend to include some sensitive topics and _a lot _of angst which I know not everyone is comfortable with, hence why I don't share them on my socials. But I figured here is much more on the down low and it's somewhere where I can store notes, sketches, etc. and look back on it later. Most of my stories are jammed in my head and not written out anywhere. 

I'd also like to note that Eris, while being my oc, still shares a lot of traits and similarities to myself, because it helps me relate to my playable game characters more, and generally feel more attached. It's hard to put into words, but the way she and acts and reacts to certain things is similar to how I would. (It was the same case with Maya, my New Leaf character as well)

- - -

I don't believe I ever shared this here, but Eris changes her hair colour quite a bit and I recently touched up on some of the colours and made some rough notes about when she sports each colour! :>



Spoiler: beige blonde



This is supposed to be Eris' look when the story first starts (aka when she arrives on the island, Valentia). Her brown roots eventually start coming through (though I didn't want to colour them in because it looked too weirdly detailed, so this is probably how I'd draw her if I drew her again in this stage in her life). The dye is probably old.









Spoiler: rooted light blonde



Eris refreshes her hair with this new rooted light blonde look when the island is more developed. I'd assume when things are more established and she actually has the luxury to dye her hair again lol. (Tbh idk the details on the island development but that's a future me problem kaskfdk). This is also the hair colour she has when she starts dating Raymond. This would also be the hair colour she has when she establishes a lot of her close relationships (Daisy, Piper, Raddle, Aspen <-- Irescien's island rep).

_*refer to notes at the end of post_









Spoiler: strawberry blonde



Eris switches to strawberry blonde near the end of her relationship with Raymond. Probably a week or two before she breaks it off with him. Their relationship only lasts 2-3 months. She gets into a relationship with Wolfgang very soon after Raymond and this is the colour she sports throughout that entire relationship. This relationship lasted longer than the one with Raymond, but I'm not sure how much longer. When she has this hair colour, she's in one of the hardest, messiest parts in her life (albeit not obvious to her for a long time).

_*refer to notes at the end of post_









Spoiler: denim blue



This denim/steel blue colour (or whatever you wanna call it) comes in soon after Eris' relationship with Wolfgang ends. This was definitely more because her strawberry blonde hair made her feel icky and depressed, and a new fresh colour signified a new start for her. This is the colour I use most when I play in-game, as well as the colour I choose to draw her with the most. She keeps this colour (or variations of it) for a few years. This is the colour she sports when she gets into a relationship with Fang, who is her end game partner.









Spoiler: dark brown (natural)



This is _super_ end game, but I like to think that Eris goes back to her natural dark brown hair maybe 5 years into her relationship with Fang. I supposed this can signify that she feels she can truly be herself around him. She has a lot more genuine self-love and confidence and the dyed hair is probably something she outgrows.










Spoiler:  Extra: March 2020 concept art



Not much has changed really. The strawberry blonde wasn't initially here at first because I wanted to go off of actual hair colours in the game, but I love strawberry blonde too much lol.

















Spoiler:  *notes (warning: possible sensitive content for some people regarding unhealthy relationships)



I want to make note that if Eris is drawn with light blonde hair or strawberry blonde hair, that she's in toxic relationships (aka with Raymond and Wolfgang respectively). Raymond and her were mostly immature and disregarded each others feelings a lot. They fought fire with fire almost every time they had an argument. She also never truly loved him, and Raymond believes he loves her for a few years before realizing he was more obsessed than in love. He told her he loved her a lot throughout their relationship, and Eris never did.

Wolfgang came into Eris' life right after she ended things with Raymond when she was alone and vulnerable. The two have an age gap of about 9 years which he later uses against her at many points throughout their relationship. I established Wolfgang's character back in 2017 (as he was also in my New Leaf story) and he's always been very charismatic, but he's the kind of man who's good when things are good, and bad when things are bad. Eris falls head over heels for Wolfgang, and she went through several moments of anticipation waiting for him to say that he loved her, but that moment never came.

That being said, I've generally avoided drawing her with those hair colours because I know that she's at bad time in her life, but I'm delving more into exploring the different stages of her story, rather than just her end game with Fang.



Anyways if you actually read through everything and made it to the end, I'm truly shocked. Like I said above, this will be mostly for archive purposes for myself, so I'm not fussed about who does and doesn't read these notes.


----------



## Foreverfox (Nov 17, 2021)

Cheremtasy said:


> *UPDATE:*
> I'm going to try and document more of my ACNH story here in my posts, so a lot of this is mostly for myself. My stories tend to include some sensitive topics and _a lot _of angst which I know not everyone is comfortable with, hence why I don't share them on my socials. But I figured here is much more on the down low and it's somewhere where I can store notes, sketches, etc. and look back on it later. Most of my stories are jammed in my head and not written out anywhere.
> 
> I'd also like to note that Eris, while being my oc, still shares a lot of traits and similarities to myself, because it helps me relate to my playable game characters more, and generally feel more attached. It's hard to put into words, but the way she and acts and reacts to certain things is similar to how I would. (It was the same case with Maya, my New Leaf character as well)
> ...


I read all of this, and I absolutely love, I mean _love_ the details you're putting into Eris and her story. I think it's important to include those harder parts of life. They happen to everyone, and it makes the characters feel more real and relatable when you can sympathize with them. I seriously love all of your work, always. I hope to make a story for my OC (my first one!)


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 17, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> I read all of this, and I absolutely love, I mean _love_ the details you're putting into Eris and her story. I think it's important to include those harder parts of life. They happen to everyone, and it makes the characters feel more real and relatable when you can sympathize with them. I seriously love all of your work, always. I hope to make a story for my OC (my first one!)



Thank you so much for your input!   I definitely agree as well. Personally, I can't write characters and their stories without including hardships. As you said it makes them feel more relatable and you're able sympathize with them, as well as makes them feel more real. What I've posted is honestly only a scratch on the surface of what I have, but it's nice to have this now to look back on. I hope you can manage to write a story for your own oc as well someday! Stories and lore are definitely what help me keep myself invested and connected with my characters.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 17, 2021)

your art is lovely as always chere, I'm absolutely speechless


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 17, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> your art is lovely as always chere, I'm absolutely speechless


Omg thank u


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 18, 2021)

Here's some Wolfgang 2021 concept art! Probs just gonna roll with this lol.





And here's a "younger" version on him (younger being in quotations bc I was too lazy to change much) but I just wanted to get an idea of his appearance back how he'd look in my New Leaf story. 







Spoiler: 2017 Concept Art



This is so cursed and old but this was the old design I had of him that I'm pretty sure I only drew once LOL. I tried to stick to his current design still having longer/shaggier hair at the very least (and the facial hair was a must imo).


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 19, 2021)

These were the past two pieces I made for Genshin Impact CC! They're not my best pieces of work since I did them both in about an hour, but thought I'd share anyways. ^^' Featuring Ayaka and Kazuha respectively!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 20, 2021)

Some commissions I finished up recently! The first one is for @/your local goomy and the second is for an anon. Had a lot of fun working on these! :>


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 21, 2021)

Here's an old Shino sketch I decided to clean up and colour! 







As well as a lil' Quinn cheeb ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 23, 2021)

I'm just gonna be real; the next few posts I have are of Eris concerning her and Wolfgang's relationship. My tastes do be basic sometimes and I've been vibing to Taylor Swift recently.   I've been indulging in the re-recorded Red album + her vault tracks, and I was shocked by how many songs literally described WG and Eris. A bad thing for Eris I suppose, but I was like... ah yes, it's time for angst. 

This is sort of a re-draw from a scene in the All Too Well short film (except it's WG and Eris). We love dramatic lighting and whatever.  Also adding a version with the lyrics from the song in a spoiler below. The piece took around 2 hours or a little less.









Spoiler: Version with lyrics


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 27, 2021)

Drew this a week ago! Featuring Eris in a party dress waiting for Wolfgang to show up to her birthday party. :')) This literally happened in-game I cannot make this up.   Ran around trying to find him after the party and he was nowhere to be found lmao.








Spoiler: version with lyrics



From The Moment I Knew


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 30, 2021)

Cheremtasy said:


> *UPDATE:*
> I'm going to try and document more of my ACNH story here in my posts, so a lot of this is mostly for myself. My stories tend to include some sensitive topics and _a lot _of angst which I know not everyone is comfortable with, hence why I don't share them on my socials. But I figured here is much more on the down low and it's somewhere where I can store notes, sketches, etc. and look back on it later. Most of my stories are jammed in my head and not written out anywhere.
> 
> I'd also like to note that Eris, while being my oc, still shares a lot of traits and similarities to myself, because it helps me relate to my playable game characters more, and generally feel more attached. It's hard to put into words, but the way she and acts and reacts to certain things is similar to how I would. (It was the same case with Maya, my New Leaf character as well)
> ...



Added yet another colour lol... pink is my favourite colour so I couldn't resist giving Eris pink hair at one point... went for a dusty rose bc the muted/subtle pinks are my favourite personally.  This is the colour she goes with maybe 2-3 years into her relationship with Fang. Also probably the last dyed hair colour she goes with before letting her natural brown hair come in completely. :>


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jan 12, 2022)

Oops it's been a hot minute since I've posted here- Been super busy and was showing symptoms of carpal tunnel again but I managed to do some rough concept art for some more villagers,, as well as some dumb **** posts so I'll share those. 

Did this one quickly last night bc it's my mood to everything rn ksfkdkf











Had to censor the second one just to post it here LMAO


----------



## Cheremtasy (Feb 26, 2022)

Oh no I died again-
Reviving this thread by starting off with my tbt entry for the v-day event


----------



## Cheremtasy (Mar 1, 2022)

Quick comic I did last month! Featuring Eris as always l-lol. Lyrics are from Is There Somewhere by Halsey. ^^ This is actually a redraw from a comic I did in 2017. Unfortunatley can't show the older version though ksdkfdk.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Apr 21, 2022)

Oh no I died- anyways here's my new pfp bc the old one was more-so for autumn/fall and I was long overdue for a change skfdkdfk. And yes it's still only Eris bc my AC oc phase hasn't died down one bit


----------



## Cheremtasy (Apr 29, 2022)

Older Eris... Mom Eris. I don't even know if I've posted or talked about her daughter here but oh well. When do I ever share my ocs lore/events in order LOL
I think I'll try to clean this up and colour it bc I'm vibing ngl...


----------



## Cheremtasy (May 3, 2022)

I caved and did the meme... this took me way too long but it was so worth it LMAO
Featuring Eris, Daisy, (she's cut off and blurred out but she's still v important, trust me), Frey (aka Fang), and Piper!


----------



## Cheremtasy (May 7, 2022)

Will probably be busy tomorrow so I'm posting this a little early... so happy early Mother's day to those who celebrate it! Featuring smol Eris and her mum! ^^ Her mother unfortunately passes away when Eris is in her early-mid teens, but she was an extremely important figure in Eris' life and I just wanted to draw something wholesome. 






Initial concept art:


----------



## Cheremtasy (May 8, 2022)

Got some time to spare so here's a piece I finished on time for today.  Happy Mother's Day to anyone who celebrates it! Featuring an older Eris with her daughter, June (age 6-8 here).


----------



## xara (May 9, 2022)

Cheremtasy said:


> Got some time to spare so here's a piece I finished on time for today.  Happy Mother's Day to anyone who celebrates it! Featuring an older Eris with her daughter, June (age 6-8 here).


shaking, crying, and throwing up rn. this is genuinely one of the most stunning pieces of art that i’ve ever seen omg...


----------



## tessa grace (May 9, 2022)

WOW YOU'RE SO GOOD EVERYTHING YOU MAKE IS SO PRETTY THE LIGHTING THE EYES THE FACES


----------



## Cheremtasy (May 9, 2022)

xara said:


> shaking, crying, and throwing up rn. this is genuinely one of the most stunning pieces of art that i’ve ever seen omg...


Omg wtf xara ur too kind,, i dont deserve that kind of praise  im so glad u like it tho! 



tessa grace said:


> WOW YOU'RE SO GOOD EVERYTHING YOU MAKE IS SO PRETTY THE LIGHTING THE EYES THE FACES


LOL thank you!! im happy to hear you like my work ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy (May 11, 2022)

Quick piece of Eris I did yesterday! I was mostly on autopilot listening to true crime, but I think it still came decent? Definitely some things I could've spent more time on but I didn't want it to be a super time-consuming piece.


----------



## daitokai (May 11, 2022)

your art looks amazing !! your colors and lightwork is simply stunning  i still struggle a lot with lightwork and color theory i should learn from you


----------



## Cheremtasy (May 12, 2022)

daitokai said:


> your art looks amazing !! your colors and lightwork is simply stunning  i still struggle a lot with lightwork and color theory i should learn from you


Ahh thank you, you're too kind   i love working with colour and dramatic/dreamy lighting so it means a lot when people point it out :'>


----------



## Cheremtasy (May 13, 2022)

Gonna try to get back to some lore  
I also just wanted to make a little disclaimer that I consider all of the following characters my own original characters rather than gijinkas. They kind of started off as gijinkas, but I've really put a lot of my own touches and fleshed them out as I would with any of my other ocs. Eris has become a really important oc to me, and in turn so have all the villagers who I've turned into my own characters. Some of them have different names which I never fully explained, but it's simply because some villager names felt weird to leave as they were, considering everyone in my story is a human LOL.

With all of that out of the way, here's Skylar (aka my redesign for Sherb). ^^ He do be looking like an angsty teen here but he's probably doing it on purpose bc he's anything but that LMAO. He's supposed to be Eris' childhood friend and they're the same age. I imagine the two exercise and go to the gym together, as well as take dance classes and/or choreograph their own duets. They're definitely mistaken as a couple a lot and the two always laugh it off. They probably playfully flirt with each other too, though it's mostly them hyping each other up and their relationship is really platonic (they would also stop that when either of them gets into a relationship). The two of them couldn't see each other as anything more than best friends. 
Other than exercising and dancing, Skylar would also enjoy video games and is a bit of a glutton. He also likes wearing baggy clothing like sweat pants and hoodies. I think the funny thing about him is that he's also pretty buff... Like, you don't expect this man to have any sort of muscle until he takes off his hoodie and suddenly you're like  That's the same person?? Need to work more on his personality but he's really chill and sweet, but very persistent (which can work for or against him lol).


----------



## Cheremtasy (May 17, 2022)

Introducing Piper and Daisy, two of Eris' best friends she meets not long after moving to Valentia! I procrastinated so much on giving these two semi-proper "references", and finally got myself to re-do/touch up some of their old concept art.

*About Piper:*
Piper is a year older than Eris and she's one of the first friends Eris makes when she moves to Valentia. She's definitely the "no braincell" friend of the group as well as the most chaotic. They don't have as many common interests as you'd think, but they always find something to talk about. Their music tastes are practically the same and they're both somehow into the same artists. They also both love gaming (thought Eris is more hardcore than Piper). She's also Chinese which allowed Eris and her to click a little faster given that Eris is half Chinese herself. The two rarely fall silent during a conversation, and are also comfortable enough to vent to each other. Piper does have some jealousy issues unfortunately (mainly about Eris) that she can't usually control. She mostly keeps these feelings to herself, but she sometimes feels jealous when Eris hangs out with other people. It get's worse when Eris grows closer with Frey (her eventual partner) and as a result she creates a rift between her and Eris. She quickly realizes she's the one to blame though, and tries to work on her issues.

*Other facts:*
- 5'7
- adores spicy food
- has a chaotic and somewhat crappy love life (relationships never last long)
- night owl








Spoiler:  Pier's natural hair colour












*About Daisy:*
Daisy is 3 years older than Eris. The two have similar interests which include reading, similar show/movie interests, theatre and musicals, and video games (though Daisy is a casual gamer). Though Daisy is often seen as the "delicate and innocent" one of the group, she's far from it. She has a sense of humour that can sometimes come across as mean, thought she swears she means all of it with love (she does, I promise). The closer you are to her, the more prone you are to her teasing and friendly insults. She also likes to gossip, though it's never anything toxic. She simply likes to be caught up with her friends and their lives, and when interesting things happen or seem to be happening, she _needs_ to talk about it! She acts as the mom of the group half the time, but sometimes she indulges in the chaos herself (and may or may not encourage it depending on the situation). Daisy is also very observant and probably the best listener of her friend group. 

*Other facts:*
- 5'5- 5'6
- bisexual but she's like, pretty gay 
- loves baking
- has never been a fan of manga despite being a bookworm much to Frey's dismay
- loves kids 








Spoiler: Daisy without the blue hair dye


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 29, 2022)

Lol time to revive my art thread for the millionth time- I honestly have a lot ot post but lemme just start off slow with these two sh** posts I did a while ago featuring my ocs and @Irescien's LOL

Eris showing off her bb to her friend Aspen (Iri's oc)





Draw the squad thing I suppose would be the best way to categorize this. Top two are mine (Fey and Eris) and the bottom are Iri's. :>


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 1, 2022)

These were some experimental pieces I did for Art Fight last month!

This was a friendly fire chibi I did for a friend of mine and honestly I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out for being experimental. I wanted to try tackling a fullbody chibi since I don't draw them nearly as much as I want to, as well as render it with a painterly colouring technique. :>






This one was mostly me playing with different textured brushes and filters. The focus was definitely.... well, textures LOL.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 3, 2022)

Made a new pfp for the Fair! As well as a sig which was made by both me and my friend @/Coturnix ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 2, 2022)

Oops I let this thread die again, but hey here's my door from Hidden Hideaways.  I had a lot of fun painting this. ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 9, 2022)

Here's a couple of my early Art Fight attacks! Had lots of fun with all the warm colours ^^


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 14, 2022)

More AF attacks! I had a blast with the first one and it's definitely one of my favourite attacks I did this year. The second one was also nice sicne I didn't get to draw many guys this year.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 25, 2022)

Quick pfp I whipped up for the spooky season


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 30, 2022)

Recently got my Celeste chick plush from the wonderful @/Laudine as a late birthday present from my brother, and I'm so obsessed with her I decided I needed to let Eris experience the same joy  Eris would deadass be teary eyed about it and I think that's so real of her


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 12, 2022)

Ok I need to share these two pieces before I get sick of them LOL. I drew them back in early/mid July for Art Fight! 

Eris in twin braids bc I can. Also been using this as my pfp for the past several months 





And Frey, her end game partner assuming I don't try to break them up for  the millionth time bc I'm unhinged.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 20, 2022)

Here to bring back my thread from the dead (once again) by showing my new pfp and sig for the festive season. ^^ The signature is actually an old one I reworked because I liked it so much LOL.


----------



## jadetine (Dec 22, 2022)

I learn something new every time you post your art! I really love the textures (and ofc always the colors) of your new pfp / sig combo. I never think to change up the texture of my brushes too much and it really adds some interesting treats for the eyes. Amazing!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 22, 2022)

jadetine said:


> I learn something new every time you post your art! I really love the textures (and ofc always the colors) of your new pfp / sig combo. I never think to change up the texture of my brushes too much and it really adds some interesting treats for the eyes. Amazing!


Aww thank you Renn! Your comments are always so sweet and encouraging. I'm really glad you feel that way and notice things like that about my work.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 23, 2022)

These are some sketches I did earlier this month! I was experimenting with a bit of a style change bc I'm still trying to find a style that I'm happy with. The most notable difference in these are the eyes. I have such a love hate relationship with the way I draw eyes 

Younger Eris (21-23 here)





And Frey with and without glasses


----------



## Cheremtasy (Dec 31, 2022)

Gonna end off 2022 with some screenshot redraws/studies from some MVs I was into throughout the year! They're all featuring Eris (and Frey for the first one lols).

The focus for a lot of these was to challenge myself to work with unusual colour palettes that I'm not used to, as I'm sure those who are familiar with my work know that I like to work with colours that tend to be bright, vivid and dreamy. I was trying to replicate the same kind of atmosphere from the original screenshots, while still incorporating my own touches that made the piece still look like my own work! I'd definitely like to do more studies like these in 2023. 

This is a screenshot redraw from Charlotte Sands' MV for her song, "Dress"! ^^ Originally drew this back in May.






Spoiler: Version without lyrics











This one is a screenshot redraw from Halsey's MV for her song "So Good". This was drawn in June.






Spoiler: Version without lyrics











Finally, this one was a screenshot study from Sabrina Carpenter's MV for "because i liked a boy". This one was a little more heavily referenced because I was focusing more on textures and lighting. I drew this one in July. 






Spoiler: Version without lyrics


----------

